# Home Ovulation Kits - do they work?



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi all

I don't see a thread about this so I thought I would ask the question.

To maximise our chances of getting pg naturally and believe me we need all the help we can get!. I have started to monitor ovulation. I don't know if I am being cheap but I decided not to go for those expensive digital ones, so went for a mid range supermarket one.

However there are so many variables, reading the instructions you can test from 10am to 8pm, but most ladies try after 12pm. Limit fluid intake, try not to pee for four hours before the test, try and test at the same time everyday.. Gosh so many rules!. 

I'm paranoid that if I chose the wrong time to test, or if I have drunk more fluid then I am meant to, or if I'm unable to test the same time everyday.. that it's not going to work... It feels like abit of a lottery and just wondering if it's even worth it..maybe I do need to fork out for the most expensive ones, but then not sure if the rules will be the same...

Anyone got any experience of these tests, positive or negative please?

Thanks x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

They worked for me and although I didn't get pregnant, they showed me when I had stopped ovulating and that's when I seeked helped.

The only negative is that they pick up your LH surge which should show you are gong to ovulate, so it can't 100% say that you did in fact ovulate, if that makes sense.

X


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Stacey

Thanks for getting back to me.. Yes that does make sense..

Do you mind me asking what brand did you use and what sort of time did you test?

Thank you x


----------



## Amy76 (May 14, 2014)

Hello argybargy   I use the cheapie ovulation tests from amazon, I think they were £11.50 for 80 last time I bought them, I just use them to check I am still ovulating, after 4 failed rounds of treatment (3 fresh & 1 fet) I think I am past expecting a natural miracle!   they seem to pick up my lh surge & because they are cheap you can use a few a day if you are worried about missing your surge, wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks Amy, useful tip!.

Never say never... So they say  

Xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

I struggled with the cheaper ones where you had to look at the lines.  I got the clear blue digital ones.  They were more expensive, but I had 28 day cycles, so would only use 2/3 sticks a month as knew roughly when I would ovulate.

I just used them with first morning urine.

Good luck

X


----------



## BabyMama2017 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Argybargy, 

I spent so much money on those and they just add more fuel to the fire  at least for me anyway. The pattern I've realized for me is each time I've gotten pregnant It's been without  the help of those things. Also they tend to islolate your will to have sex to certain  days. I really enjoyed the book " taking control of your fertility" at least then I learned more about my cycle and my body so I know when I'm ovulating by taking my BBT. It's a commitment but less anxiety at least for me anyway

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Babymama I know what you mean... 

It's interesting, as I mentioned I bought a mid range ovulation kit. You basically have the control line, if the test line is the same colour or darker then it's positive, if it's fainter then the control line or obviously absent it's negative.

I tested in line with the recommended timeline, a faint line for the first couple of days, then at the time I felt like I was ovulating with symptoms, the line got darker but was never as dark as the control line and now it's got lighter. So everything suggests the lh surge has happened, but I'm not sure what to make of the fact that it wasn't strong enough to get a positive result!   Another thing to obssess over!


----------

